# Amonia is high and fish color is low..



## Cslix (Apr 21, 2018)

Bought a ten gallon about 3 weeks ago.. let the tank cycle for 1 week.. with conditioned water.. acclimated my fish.. they were doing good but were hiding a bit.. bumblebee platy.. fancy goupy and killi.. bought 2 live plants for the tank so they have an area to hide a bit.. water temp is around 78. I noticed past 3 days the fancy goupy has a chunk missing out the back of his fin and his color is disapating.. pattern.. i checked water levels.. ph is high.. and amonia is high.. ive done a 10% and a 30% water change to see if that would help.. havent seen a change in the 3 days.. poured some general cure in there last night with the carbon filter out.. it says to dose again tomorrow but im not sure this is gonna help because amonia is high so thats probably the issue.. so i bought some tablets today to lower amonia.. so im gonna try those.. and for the ph idk what to do.. hoping to just do another water change tomorrow.. it is a small tank i understand so of i was to get a 20 do you think this will help them out a lot?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Cycling Your Aquarium, Aquarium Nitrogen Cycle: Start Cycling Aquarium Guide


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

You're tank is not cycled.

Do 50% water changes daily and see if you can obtain some used filter material from your local fish store which may get your tank to stabilize. Take a couple ziplock back with you to put it in and keep it wet. When you get home do a large water change and then add the used media to your filter.


----------

